
PostgreSQL 9.6 RC 1 Released - sickpig
https://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1693/
======
sickpig
To have a look at what's new in 9.6 see:
[https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Newin96](https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Newin96)

Quick list of major features:

Parallel sequential scans, joins and aggregates

Elimination of repetitive scanning of old data by autovacuum

Synchronous replication now allows multiple standby servers for increased
reliability

Full-text search for phrases

Support for remote joins, sorts, and updates in postgres_fdw

Substantial performance improvements, especially in the area of improving
scalability on many-CPU servers

